# Cotton balls for sharp objects?



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I was reading online if your dog eats something sharp(ie glass/bone fragments/nails etc) that you feed it 5 to 7 cotton balls soaked in half & half & your dog should be ok.
It sounds like good advice...but if my dog ate something that could rip up his insides & kill him, I think I would be going to the EVET.
Have any of you had any experiance with this?
Do you think its bad advice?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have heard this too. I think it's listed in my pet first aid book.
However when my previous dog got into cooked chicken bones my vet told me to feed her a bunch of white bread, to cushion the sharp edges.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

what did he eat? If serious, without a doubt rush him to the e-vet asap.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineI have heard this too. I think it's listed in my pet first aid book.
> However when my previous dog got into cooked chicken bones my vet told me to feed her a bunch of white bread, to cushion the sharp edges.


Yah yah. I could see using bread for chicken bones but if my dog ate like...nails or pins or razors or something like that I would FREAK! 
EVET ASAP!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Lucy Dogwhat did he eat? If serious, without a doubt rush him to the e-vet asap.


Oh, hes eaten plenty of naughty things (not life threating!!!!!)
But dont worry hes ok...I was just wondering if anyone else heard of the cotton ball thing...........<3
Thanks tho!!!!!


ITS JUST A QUESTION DONT WORRY, my boy is OK!!!!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I would assume this is another in a series of hypothetical posts. 

I would advise that ANYONE contact their vet to verify any information that they read, especially on a web board, instead of self diagnosing and finding out you did something wrong when it is too late to correct. Not saying this is good or not good advice but no one on here is a vet. 

It definitely would not be a BAD thing to ask "what if" questions to your vet so you know ahead of time.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Angel R
> Yah yah. I could see using bread for chicken bones but if my dog ate like...nails or pins or razors or something like that I would FREAK!
> EVET ASAP!


Yeah well, I was at the vet's office at the time I was told to do that.

Actually what happened was someone in the house had left a garbage bag where she could get at it. She was supposed to go in to the vet anyway for an x-ray (IIRC is was to check her spleen) so we decided to go ahead with that, but they could not get a good view of her spleen due to the stomach full of chicken bone pieces.








The only treatment they advised for the bones was the white bread. 

Definitely if my dog ate something sharp I'd be at the vet ASAP. If I could not get to the vet immediately I would be on the phone with them and asking what I should do until we get to the clinic.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I don't get the white bread thing. The bread would deteriorate in the stomach and intestines. There's no way it would 'cushion' anything going through the dog.

The cotton balls I would have an easier time believing since they wouldn't deteriorate as much (if at all)? Soaking them in something just makes them easier to get the dog to swallow.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangI don't get the white bread thing. The bread would deteriorate in the stomach and intestines. There's no way it would 'cushion' anything going through the dog.


Well, she told me to ball it up first. I don't know if that would make a difference.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Riley once ate a night light bulb and I knew it wasn't intact because there was broken glass on the floor along with the metal end part. I got this same information online and when I checked w/my vet she said she'd never heard of it but that it sounded like it might work, but the cotton balls might cause their own set of issues.

She suggested to instead use bread with the half & half, but she also suggested feeding him pumpkin. You can used canned pumpkin.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I have been told the breed thing too. I have also heard it from human doctors for kids. 

But yes, Amaruq is right, call the vet and verify that first.


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

Two years ago I was at the e-vet on New Years Day with my old diabetic cat who went into insulin shock (she recovered from that episode, but has since gone to the bridge). While we were there many other animals came in. One large lab had eaten glass balls from the Christmas Tree. After x-rays the e-vet advised the owners to feed him a lot of canned spinach over the next day to bind the glass and help it pass through.


----------

